# Configure Network Printer, Open Server 5.0x/SCO-UNIX



## Eclipse2003

I am trying to configure a networking printer on UNIX. I was able to set it up fine on the Windows server by setting up a TCP/IP Port but wasn't sure how to do it in UNIX. It's an HP 2600 Printer. We are running Open Server 5.0x. Can someone please step me through on how to do this? Thanks alot for the help guys.

Also, I am able to telnet the IP of the printer on the UNIX system fine. Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## stirling

http://docsrv.sco.com/


----------

